# "It's Not Easy Being Green"!



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Sep 13, 2014)

I have found these words to be true. Like my Dad used to tell me when I couldn't decide on a particular frustrating issue. "Sooner or later, you're going to have to jump off the merry-go-round."


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

Kent Frog
http://www.lurelore.com/kentfrog.html


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2014)

Ya need that support group!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

The whole green gang!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes! .. you got the whole green gang ... :thumbsup:


Gosh, how could I leave Shriek out!   .. silly me


----------



## Rainee (Sep 13, 2014)

Each year in Wales they have a Green Man Festival . where as in August they make this gigantic green man from a tree and branches and then 
set fire to it as a bonfire... *Green Man* is an independent music and arts festival held annually at the Glanusk Estate in the Brecon Beacons, Wales. Now in its 12th year it has evolved into a 20,000 capacity 4 day event, showcasing predominantly live music (in particular alternative, indie, rock, folk, dance and Americana),  literature, film, comedy, theatre and poetry. 2013 saw 1500 multi-arts  acts perform across 17 stages. The festival site is divided into 10  areas, each offering a unique festival experience. Ceilidhs, all-night bonfires and secret gigs all add to the festival's unique identity. info taken from Wikipedia.!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## oakapple (Sep 13, 2014)

Green happens to be my favourite colour. Wow,Rainee, that's the biggest green man that I have ever seen! The 'green man' is also old English [from folklore] and is a human face on a tree , usually an oak or ash tree. It's a common sight on pub signs in villages here.Pagan.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

Perhaps you've heard this songsung by Nine Inch Nails or Johnny Cash...well here is Kermit singing "Hurt"!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 16, 2014)

How about this?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

View attachment 9731


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Sep 22, 2014)

Try this.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Misty (Sep 22, 2014)

View attachment 9814


----------



## Misty (Sep 22, 2014)

View attachment 9816


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought six stone frogs at a yard a sale last year, and didn't know what to do with them.  Later, after we replaced our cellar windows with glass block, I found the window sills perfect for the frogs....haven't seen a fly since.  Not sure if I will paint them green or not.  Maybe I could write a song "Ring Of Frogs"?

View attachment 9833


----------



## Misty (Sep 23, 2014)

They are Big Frogs, Meanderer.....they look kinda scary. Can see why you don't see any flies, or burglars either.  They look like frog Gargoyles...just kidding....kinda


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2014)

Misty said:


> They are Big Frogs, Meanderer.....they look kinda scary. Can see why you don't see any flies, or burglars either.  They look like frog Gargoyles...just kidding....kinda


I wouldn't call them "Junk Yard Frogs", but maybe "Guard Frogs"!  They are smaller than they look...3 inches high, and 4 inches front to back.  This picture shows the ledge like shelf cut into their rear (Ouch!), allowing 3  frogs to support a flower pot. I think I will give them names


View attachment 9835


----------



## Misty (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, I thought they looked really big, Meanderer, and being so small they look cute, and unique.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2014)

Original riverdance.

View attachment 9997


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Original riverdance. ..



Have one of those by my house every time we have a heavy rain! ..  I live by a large water outlet to an area creek.  Rain storms bring on _very loud_ nights of singing and dancing by all the water creatures.   .. they live to party on a wet night.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2014)

Or this one


----------



## Just plain me (Sep 30, 2014)

I love the poem and just what I needed now! Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Misty (Oct 4, 2014)

View attachment 10163


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

Now that "frog" gotta win first prize at the party!


----------



## Misty (Oct 4, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Now that "frog" gotta win first prize at the party!



FrogKitten said "Thank You Lots.....Ribbit Ribbit.


----------



## Misty (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Oct 9, 2014)

funny


----------



## Shirley (Oct 9, 2014)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

Both are funny Shirley!!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 9, 2014)

​It's getting close to Halloween. ​hee hee hee!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2014)

View attachment 10397


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Oct 27, 2014)

green


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2014)

View attachment 10688


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

View attachment 11348


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

View attachment 11365


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Nov 23, 2014)

:lol1:


----------

